# Coconut oil as a lubricant??



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi ladies
Do any of you know if coconut oil is a fertility-friendly lubricant? I did read somewhere (  that it was but now I've ready conflicting reports. I'm now worrying that we've been using it all the time we've been ttc and it may be reducing our (already limited) chances. I need some 'assistance' to get things going and any fertility lubes I've bought from the chemist just aren't slippery enough (  tmi - sorry!)

Thanks girls  

HT xo


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,  I've only joined today and just seen your post so you may already have the answer to your question! My understanding is that coconut oil isn't fertility friendly.  I have been told by a few people about preseed, which is fertility friendly, but haven't used it myself.


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Wisp, welcome to FF  

You'll find lots of lovely ladies on here to share the ups and downs of ttc with.

Thanks for the Preseed tip - just placed my order on Amazon. It's worth a shot!

H xo


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

